# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Спал ли Прабхупада ночью на экадаши/двадаши?

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.

В Чайтанья Чаритамрите я узнал о такой книге Санатаны госвами как Хари Бхакти Виласа.

Тема двенадцатой виласы [Хари-бхакти-виласы Санатаны Госвами] – экадаши, а в тринадцатой сказано, как соблюдать пост и какие церемонии проводить в маха-двадаши. В четырнадцатой виласе объясняются правила, которым необходимо следовать в разные месяцы года. Пятнадцатая виласа повествует о том, как поститься на экадаши, воздерживаясь даже от воды.
("Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита", Мадхья-лила 1.35) 

В этой книге говорится что человек спящий в ночь на экадаши находится в полной майе. А Прахлад махарадж хоть и занят преданным служением, все равно не пропускает ни одной такой ночи и бодрствует каждый раз.

Следовал ли сам Прабхупада этому предписанию?

----------

